# Fell off... concussion?



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

So I had a lesson tonight, mind you that this is my 4th lesson at a new barn, and my 4th lesson in like 3 months since I left my old barn. Well, I love the group lesson that Im in, it really challenges me to become a better rider and I think that its really fun, plus the barn owner and trainer are both really amazing and kind. Plus the girls that I ride with are pretty amazing too. But during tonights ride, I had a nasty spill while I was doing a tight circle before a jump, I cant really remember exactly how it happened but I just remember falling off. I landed on my hip and smacked my head off of the wall, and was dizzy at first and I still have a headache but we couldnt go to the doctors tonght. My question to everyone is, do you think that I can wait until Friday? Since I will already be going to the hospital that day for my ankle, or should I go sometime tomorrow after school? I’ve never had a concussion before or a fall this bad, so im not sure.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

No, you fell and can't remember exactly what happened and hit your head. You should go to the ER tonight.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I agree with @SilverMaple. Go to the ER now. I know I wish I had when I fell multiple times and hurt myself. Better be safe than sorry!


----------



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

SilverMaple said:


> No, you fell and can't remember exactly what happened and hit your head. You should go to the ER tonight.


We unfortunately dont have a vehicle, so tonight isn’t exactly an option. But I can bus there tomorrow after school or go Friday, but tomorrow I would only be able to go to a small walk in clinic. Thank you for replying, I really appreciate it


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You fell off a moving horse...
You can't remember what happened?
You have a headache and are/were dizzy?

_*GO TO A EMERGENCY ROOM NOW!!!*_

You have some degree of brain injury and it needs taken care of and evaluation...
Intracranial bleeds are nothing to fool with and chances are you have some bleeding in your skull.
You hit your skull on a wall occurring as you fell off a horse...honey you need to be seen.
_*Now, tonight.*_
Take your helmet with you so the doctors can see the marks on it...

Do not ever,* never ever*_ wear this helmet again for riding protection..._
It did its job and protected you from a fractured skull _we hope..._
It is now damaged and damaged goods do not protect well...

_You have only one brain...treat it well so it can last you your lifetime functioning as it should._
:runninghorse2:...


_Just saw you commenting no car..._
_Call a cab or taxi..._
_Call 911...you need to be seen tonight._
_Horrors happen, let you not become a horrible statistic please..._
_Find a way and get medical care tonight._
*Your life could depend upon it...*
_You don't know the extent of your injuries...no one does till seen, with tests done._


----------



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> You fell off a moving horse...
> You can't remember what happened?
> You have a headache and are/were dizzy?
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your reply, I really appreciate it. Im well aware that I should go tonight, but we do not have a vehicle and it just is not an option to go tonight. I will go tomorrow after school so that I can get everything sorted out. I guess I never really considered how bad that this can actually be, again, thank you ❤


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I understand you don't have a vehicle tonight, but if you live close enough for a bus, you surely have a neighbor who would drive you to the ER if you explained the issue? Or can call a taxi? Brain injuries are nothing to sneeze at and you really should be seen tonight. 

That said, are your pupils equal and reactive to light? In other words, if you go into a dark bathroom and let your pupils get big, then turn on the light, do they both close down and get small, equally? Or is one bigger than the other? Are you nauseated or have you vomited? If you've vomited, was it a normal upchuck or a really violent one that spewed everywhere? Gross I know, but it could answer quite a few questions. You say you WERE dizzy and you headaches, are you currently dizzy? What can you remember? In other words, you were riding a small circle before a jump, and then you were on the ground. Do you remember hitting your head on the way down? Do you have any idea what caused you to come off? What were you told about the incident?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

HaylsSnow said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, I really appreciate it. Im well aware that I should go tonight, but we do not have a vehicle and it just is not an option to go tonight.* I will go tomorrow after school so that I can get everything sorted out.* I guess I never really considered how bad that this can actually be, again, thank you ❤



Do you realize the damage you could do to your brain trying to go to school and concentrate if you injured it...
I'm sorry but _in my opinion_ this is a very foolish choice and mistake...

Did you actually tell your parents _{you sound like a kid/teen}_ you fell and hit your head...
You were dizzy and don't remember what happened...
Add you have a lingering headache....
_*Your parents know all of this and are OK with it???* :shock:
__Your parents are OK with waiting till tomorrow for medical care sought for a head/brain injury???:frown_color:
_
I think you are very foolish playing with your health, namely a brain injury...no way of knowing how bad, how extensive the damage is...
In the worst case....you go to sleep and _don't_ wake up...:shock:
Yes, this is how cranial bleeds start that bring seizure and sometimes death to someone with "a headache" after a bump to the noggin..
_I *won't* make any more comment.... _
:runninghorse2:_..._


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

If you can't or won't go until tomorrow, you need to ask someone in your family to set alarms to check on you and wake you every two hours throughout the night to make sure you're responsive. Seriously.

But you should go tonight.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I know I already posted, but I really have to chime back in and agree with everyone else. A head trauma is NOTHING to play around with! And I really, really mean it! You could have a serious brain injury that is slowly getting worse, your brain could be swelling and you might _never_ wake up or could possibly have serious trauma and handicaps. 

Please, if you don’t go to the ER tonight, have someone check in on you during the night and go to the doctors in the morning. Your Heath and well-being are much more important than school. 

How are you feeling now?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

At this point, it is late enough that going to ER is probably pointless. What they will do is to tell you to REST, REST, REST.


If you are NOT nauseous, no longer dizzy, your pupils are even and reactive, you can remember your name, and other facts, can count backward from 100 a few groups of ten, then . . . you may have a mild concussion, but are probably not having a brain bleed, or anything that the ER is required for.


What shocks me is that you fell, HIT YOUR HEAD on the wall, and the trainer didn't insist on sending you to at least, a clinic!!!!???? Did you get back up and ride after this fall? or did she/he insist that you rest? Did she/he know you had hit your head on the wall? how do you know you hit your head on the wall, if you can't remember the fall?


I've fallen many times, and truth is, I don't always remember everything that happens from being onboard, doing fine, to hitting the ground and then sitting up confused or groaning. There are blank spots when something happens that fast, even if you don't crack your head.


Did you check your helmet? is it cracked? you must replace it, even if it shows no visible crack.


If you feel poorly tomorrow, skip school, go straight to Doctor.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

At my school we deal with mild concussions frequently, and the number one priority is *cognitive rest*. If you have a school nurse, see her first thing tomorrow morning, before making an attempt to focus in class. You need to be diagnosed properly and, if applicable, put on rest -- taken out of classes. You shouldn't even be using a screen and discussing this with us right now!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Agree with @tinyliny. If someone comes in to the ER in the afternoon and says they might have had a concussion yesterday morning, it's pretty much going to be a waste of money for them. Most doctors are not going to do a CT after 24 hrs with no serious problems. Basically, if you took that risk and waited, you gambled with your life and won. 
You should definitely get an new helmet, and if you hit your head again in the next 6 weeks you should go get seen right away if you have any loss of consciousness, nausea, dizziness, or memory problems.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Glad that you aren’t one of those people who put off going to the doctor after a bad fall! Early treatment would be best to avoid any progression of concussion symptoms, so I agree that seeing the doctor asap would be best. 

Also wanted to remind you about crash replacement policies. Get in contact with your local tack store or manufacturer of your helmet. Most places have one within 2 years of purchase, so make sure to replace or buy a new one before your cleared to ride again 🙂


----------



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> HaylsSnow said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for your reply, I really appreciate it. Im well aware that I should go tonight, but we do not have a vehicle and it just is not an option to go tonight.* I will go tomorrow after school so that I can get everything sorted out.* I guess I never really considered how bad that this can actually be, again, thank you ❤
> ...



I woke up this morning... so thats good. I went to the walk in already and I have a concussion, no riding for the next 2-4 weeks 😩


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

HaylsSnow said:


> I woke up this morning... so thats good. I went to the walk in already and I have a concussion, no riding for the next 2-4 weeks 😩


So glad you got it checked on! Get plenty of rest!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't call an ambulance...?

EDIT: just saw that you got checked out. Good. Take care of yourself and rest. Hopefully you won't make the mistake of waiting again. If something doesn't feel right, it probably isn't!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

HaylsSnow said:


> I went to the walk in already and I have a concussion, no riding for the next 2-4 weeks



I am glad you got it checked out. Keep in mind that some people might not suffer from SIDE EFFECTS of the concussion until weeks or months later. So if a new symptom pops up later, it could be because of your concussion. Examples include (but not limited to): Difficulty focusing, strained vision, light sensitivity, etc etc. 



Head injuries are not something to take lightly.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I see it's already been said here a few times, but just want to say it again: you NEED to get a new helmet before you start riding again!

Once one has taken an impact, its ability to protect your head is compromised. Trying to use it again, and taking another fall, it won't be able to provide the protection it did this time. And think how much worse this fall would have/could have been if you hadn't been wearing one!!


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

PoptartShop said:


> Can't call an ambulance...?
> 
> EDIT: just saw that you got checked out. Good. Take care of yourself and rest. Hopefully you won't make the mistake of waiting again. If something doesn't feel right, it probably isn't!


I was thinking the same thing.. why not call 911! Don't mess around with head injuries. You don't often get do overs with them.


----------

